# Number of colors



## soroushmbn (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie in T-shirt printing business and since I have found this forum I couldn't even go to sleep. We are going to start our business very soon by buying a heat press and an Epson 1430 for heat transfer t shirts, but Plastisol is something that also has caught my eyes. 
There is some that I can't understand in Plasitol Prints, when they say for example 4 colors, what does that mean? is it the actual product colors, or 4 base colors that can make thousands of colors?

Cheers


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

soroushmbn said:


> when they say for example 4 colors, what does that mean? is it the actual product colors, or 4 base colors that can make thousands of colors?
> 
> Cheers


Both or either. A process print is made with cyan, magenta, yellow and black (abbreviated "k", as in cmyk) printed over one another to make thousands of colors. Process printing is also abbreviated 4c or 4/0. Process ink is very thin and runny so process transfers are printed on a white backing which gives them a heavier feel. I'm not a fan personally and would rather just use something like Stahls Cadprintz. There are also litho transfers which are full color and also have a heavy backing but that's another ball of wax altogether.

You can also have 4 color prints that just have four colors total.

There is also something called simulated process but I don't think anyone does that in transfers.


----------

